# Sellador de Silicona como aislante eléctrico?



## mmartins (Oct 26, 2019)

Hola!! Vengo con una consulta que me intriga. Alguien a usado sellador de silicona para aislar empalmes eléctricos de la humedad? Y cualquier silicona sirve? Me refiero a que no perjudique el aislante del cable o al mismo alambre de cobre. Gracias por leer! **


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 27, 2019)

Buenas, no estoy muy puesto en siliconas pero si sé que no todas valen.
Me contaron que unos vídeos (no recuerdo si Sony) salieron de fábrica con una silicona para fijar componentes y conexiones, que con el tiempo provocaba averías por su baja resistividad a la corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2019)

Las siliconas acéticas se usaron siempre para aislar fly-backs con pérdidas . . .  no se las neutras . . .


----------



## mmartins (Oct 27, 2019)

Preguntaba, por qué en un vídeo de Youtube, un hombre usa silicona, la de uso general ,Fastix. Pero me generó duda un comentario en el cual decía, que dicho sellador afectaba el aislante del cable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2019)

De todas maneras Fastix no sirve para pegar , es solo un sellador que luego se despega , cuando compres busca otra marca que diga ADHESIVO de siliconas , o adhesivo y sellador o sellador y adhesivo . . .  sellador solo no es muy útil


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 27, 2019)

Tengo entendido que algunas siliconas son muy ácidas y puede que, según el tipo de aislante, lo degrade un poco.
De todas formas últimamente se ha puesto de moda utilizar siliconas para todo.
Antes el albañíl llevaba cemento o yeso para las chspucillas, ahora un bote de masilla o silicona. 

No me gustan nada los vídeos de yutuv que todo lo pegan con loctite o silicona, como si nunca pudiese averiarse el circuito emparedado entre seis paredes plásticos "soldadas" con silicona o adhesivo.


----------



## mmartins (Oct 27, 2019)

La cuestión, es que hay un gel que se usa para por ejemplo, sellar empalmes que van a estar en lugares húmedos o más aún, cuando van a estar bajo el agua, pero acá en Argentina, son muy costosos.
Por ejemplo está silicona, dice tener una aislación de 20kv/mm.
Anaeróbicos - SILOC Adhesivo Sellador - Puro 100%


----------



## peperc (Oct 28, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No me gustan nada los vídeos de yutuv q.



no hace falta que expliques.... motivos sobran.


mmartins dijo:


> Hola!! Vengo con una consulta que me intriga. Alguien a usado sellador de silicona para aislar empalmes eléctricos de la humedad? Y cualquier silicona sirve? Me refiero a que no perjudique el aislante del cable o al mismo alambre de cobre. Gracias por leer! **




empalma, bien y dejate de pavadas.
yo he abierto empalmes para el cable que conecta al automatico de tanque de agua, de la  terraza, a la intemperie.
todo el cable hecho moco, caños de PVC que se rompen como cascara de huevo.... y el empalme joya y el cobre joya.

solo no hay que ser TACAÑO con la cinta.
si lo haces bien, no entra ni el vapor a presion.
ah.. cinta PVC blanca.
algunas negras con el tiempo largan esa brea de porqueria que usan para el color.
ante la duda : nunca negra.


mmartins dijo:


> Preguntaba, por qué en un vídeo de Youtube, un hombre usa silicona, la de uso general ,Fastix. Pero me generó duda un comentario en el cual decía, que dicho sellador afectaba el aislante del cable.



si es una chanchada el poner eso, y luego cuando queres abrirlo ?? que ??
la verdada, me parece una chanchada total usar fastix para eso , no le veo utilidad.
yo uso cinta aisladora como agua y fastix de vez en cuando .....
1 -- empalmas bien ??
2--- metes el fastix ??
3 --- anda a meter la cinta aisladora ?? como lo haces ?? , hay que ponerla tensa y presionas al fastix y se cuela por todos lados, ademas que en estado fresco  seguro no te deja agarrar el adhesivo de la cinta aisladora.

totalmente in-practico.
mira, PROBALO.
y luego nos contas.


----------



## mmartins (Oct 31, 2019)

Igualmente, mí consulta se refiere, a si alguien tuvo la experiencia, con algún tipo de silicona, que la misma allá estropeado el aislamiento del cable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2019)

mmartins dijo:


> si alguien tuvo la experiencia, con algún tipo de silicona, que la misma allá estropeado el aislamiento del cable.


 
Nunca lo he visto . . .  me gustan mas los poliuretanos que las siliconas 

Cartucho De Poliuretano - Herramientas y Construcción en Mercado Libre Argentina


----------



## mmartins (Oct 31, 2019)

Y que podes contar al respecto, lo utilizaste para este cometido? Y que resultado te dió?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nunca lo he visto . . .  me gustan mas los poliuretanos que las siliconas
> 
> Cartucho De Poliuretano - Herramientas y Construcción en Mercado Libre Argentina



Y que podes contar al respecto, lo utilizaste para este cometido? Y que resultado te dió?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2019)

Lo he usado en un Sintenax enterrado . . .  sigue funcionando . . .


----------



## peperc (Oct 31, 2019)

mmartins dijo:


> Igualmente, mí consulta se refiere, a si alguien tuvo la experiencia, con algún tipo de silicona, que la misma allá estropeado el aislamiento del cable.



a mi, en caso de usar silicona o lo que sea, lo mas logico me pareceria hacer asi:

1 --- una capa de cinta aisladora , o el tipo de elemento que se suela usar y sea recomendado para ese fin, de ese modo  el cable y la union esta en contacto con el aislante electrico para eso diseñado.
2 -- LUEGO SI le metes silicona o lo que desees de la manera que te sea mas conveniente ( no se el caso ) .
y listo:
tenes 2 barreras .
y la que esta en contacto con el cable es la que sabes no le hace nada malo.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nunca lo he visto . . .  me gustan mas los poliuretanos que las siliconas
> 
> Cartucho De Poliuretano - Herramientas y Construcción en Mercado Libre Argentina



vi un video en youtube, pero no puedo asi darme cuenta al diferencia, podes contar en que difiere de el fastix ?
es elastico ??
como endurece ??
no se, algo que contar ??? 
yo nunca lo use.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2019)

Lo comencé usando para pegar conos de parlantes  , sería similar a las siliconas , pero mas goma , adhiere mejor y no se despega.

Uno muy bueno es el "sellador de carrocerías" , que se usa por ejemplo para pegar un guardabarros antes de atornillarlo

Sellador Poliuretano Pu 44 Negro - Gris Carrocerias - $ 850,00

Sellador Sintetico Carroceria Opticas Siloc Marfil 310 Gr - $ 585,00


----------



## mmartins (Oct 31, 2019)

Yo quería ver si existía una forma un poco menos costosa que este producto. 

Gel Aislante Monocomponente - Wonder Gel Raytech - $ 2.499,00


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2019)

Hola a todos , hasta onde se no es cualquer tipo de silicona que sirve para ese servicio.
Alguns tipos contienem conpostos quimicos altamente corrosivos dañando (oxidando) rapidamente los mectales que porventura adentre en contacto.
En circuitos electricos / electronicos eso es faltal o sea seguramente hay grans problemas de funcionamento en poco tienpo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mmartins (Oct 31, 2019)

Yo lo que quería lograr es esto. 





Pero para hacer esto, ahí que gastar esto por casi una caja. 
Gel Silicona Aislante Mpgel Shark Vol 0.240 Lts. - $ 2.666,93


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 31, 2019)

Justo después de leer este post me ha salido ese mismo video de yutube 

Los precios del gel utilizado son comparables al que has posteado, entre 24 y 30€.


----------



## mmartins (Oct 31, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Justo después de leer este post me ha salido ese mismo video de yutube
> 
> Los precios del gel utilizado son comparables al que has posteado, entre 24 y 30€.



Es bajo o alto el coste?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2019)

*@martins , *y por que no termocontraible ?


----------



## peperc (Nov 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *@martins , *y por que no termocontraible ?



Es que le ha "molao" ese asunto de el liquido ese bonito .
yo usaria ese gel para poner pescaditos de colores ( de plastico) y estrellitas, y luego hecho el gel ese y queda recontra bonito.
resina transparente , para hacer adornos bonitos , eso tiene que hacer , que la use asi:
resina transparente con adornos - Google Search

yo se que hay que ser aca educado, y no se pueeden poner malas palabras , asi que :
pero ese "empalme ruso es una *PAM..PAM..PAMM..*
asi no me moderan.

RAZONEMOS;
si NO apretaste bien un tornillo en esa bornera, se dañara el "emplame" , ese gel no hace que no se dañe....
si dejaste un rulo  de cable ( buena esa)  por si hay un daño y mañana tenes que arreglar.... NO PODES LLEGAR A EL , por ese gel de *PAM..PAM..PAMM..*  que pusiste .
asi que , la unica verdadera funcion de ese gel es que cuando tengas que acceder a ese emplame, bornera, o cable NO PODRAS , ni para medir......
te recontra *PAM..PAM..PAMM..*  todo el trabajo.
no se que cabeza tenes, pero se ve que en tu vida has hecho trabajitos PERO NO  has tenido que ir a revisar, resolver fallas, daños, arreglar cosas.

esa porqueria no te congela en la eternidad nada, no evita fallas, no vuelve malas conexiones como buenas, ... solo protege de la humedad ( como muchisimas csoas mil veces mejores ) y ademas, como ya dije: NO TE PERMITE LUEGO ARREGLAR/ REVISAR NADA.

me parece que no entendes el concepto y la funcion de una caja de pase, es para inspeccionar, para poder revisar, reparar .... vos la convertis en una tumba.
mira esto: 
imaginate que tenes un problema abris esa caja y no ves nada, .. por que la hiciste asi.
pero aguas arriba hay señal, y de el otro lado no hay tension.. no sabes que pasa, no podes medir siquiera en esa bornera.... . ¿ que vas a hacer ?? 
pelar con el cutter los cables para medir AFUERA  de la caja, ???? abrir esos cables o sea dañarlos antes de la caja y despues de la caja ?? 
y luego que ?? 
si e sla caja que haces ?? 
cortas y la tiras , y pones una mucho mas grande , con puentes par apoder unirlos ?? , , y como es mas grande tendras que usar mas resina ( o habras aprendido ) ...


una verdadera  *PAM..PAM..PAMM..*


----------



## mmartins (Nov 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *@martins , *y por que  termocontraible ?


Si, uso termocontraible. Pero era solo una pregunta para ver si alguno tuvo experiencia con alguna silicona para sellar un empalme. Y que él aislante se allá visto afectado o no.
Doy muchas gracias a todas sus opiniones.
Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2019)

Fastix se despega al tiempo . . .


----------



## mmartins (Nov 1, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos por dar sus opiniones y experiencias. Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## peperc (Nov 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fastix se despega al tiempo . . .



a mi me han sobrado a veces 1/2 pomo de esos de fastix que van en la pistola aplicadora.
lo he abierto con el cutter y saque el tubo  de fastix ya duro.
a veces lo uso, cuando necesito hacer alguna patita para algo , incluso para separar una placa de un piso metalico.

y ese tubo ya duro, no se abre, no se desintegra, no se destruye, no se despega.
asi que lo que sumerges en un monton de fastix yo creo que ahi queda hasta que un dia algun ET lo descubra.

otra cosa es si pegas algun material con una capa de fastix, bueno, eso si, seguro, y mas segun el material y la superficie.
ademas, hoy dia , cualquiera usa cualquier pegamento para cualquier cosa .... y asi les va 
pero fijate que hay gente que pega vidrios grosos , incluso para hacer piletas donde hay peces y mucha agua... y NO SE DESPEGA..
hay gente que pega sin antes limpiar/  preparar la superficie adecuadamente, y varios detalles mas.

NOTA: prueben el ECCOLE, no es solo para zapatillas, es similar a la gotita gel, y pega casi diria lo que pega la gotita gel,  *pero la gran diferencia es que* : siempre que quiero usar de nuevo la gotita gel cuando la voy a buscar esta seca, ahora el eccole lo guardo usado y cuando voy luego de meses anda ok, y lo vuelvo a guardar y de nuevo cuando lo agarro sirve... asi hasta la ultima gota, por eso he vuelto a comprarlo.
ya lo use ok hasta para pegar un plato que se me rompio .


----------



## mmartins (Nov 1, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> Es que le ha "molao" ese asunto de el liquido ese bonito .
> yo usaria ese gel para poner pescaditos de colores ( de plastico) y estrellitas, y luego hecho el gel ese y queda recontra bonito.
> resina transparente , para hacer adornos bonitos , eso tiene que hacer , que la use asi:
> resina transparente con adornos - Google Search
> ...


----------



## peperc (Nov 1, 2019)

bueno, ese gel esta mucho mejor, pero tenes que tenerlo.
mira, par ami , con algo de experiencia y usando la cabeza NO  necesitas esas cosas.
te dire que es "lo tipico" :
vas y encontras ese gel, tenes la suerte de poder sacarlo, haces tu trabajo..... *y luego NO lo repones por que no lo conseguis en ninguna ferreteria.*
esto es lo tipico de cuando pones algo "raro", a la primer metida de mano perdes todo .

pone la caja, bien y un techito de chapa de cinc... si , un pedazo de chapa de cinc , bien puesta , mas arriba, para que no le pegue el agua directo, pero bien puesta, donde va la caja a la intemperie cruda.
y listo.
algo de criterio a la hora de poner los caños tambien, .. o .. en verdad, si tenes experiencia , evitas a toda costa usar caños a la intemperie.
sintenax si es 220v
o el cable que es para intemperie, creo que se llamaba subterraneo para telefonia y datos .


pero bueno, en fin.. a gusto de cada quien .


----------



## _Dkin_ (Abr 6, 2020)

Buenas gente.

¿Alguno usa o conocéis alguna silicona o adhesivo que sea aislante eléctricamente, pero que a su vez conduzca el calor? Y ya si aguantase las adversidades del clima, como el sol y la lluvia o 80º+ sería genial.

El tema es que en muchas ocasiones tengo que fijar un par de cables para que por casualidad no hagan contacto, eviar que se muevan componentes por vibración, tapar entradas de cajas con componentes electrónicos e incluso "pegar un circuito encima de otro" y cosas así. Y para ello necesito que conduzcan el calor para disipar el calor de los chips, que no se despeguen con el calor, pero que evidentemente sean aislantes para no hacer cortocircuitos.

Apreciaría algún consejo.


----------

